

Project management and how we use Trello at CPUsage - jmartens
http://www.cpusage.com/blog/knowledge/project-management-and-trello-at-cpusage/

======
chime
I'm trying to get our QC Lab to start using Trello. They get anywhere from 10
to 50 chemicals per day that they need to sample, test, and release. And 3
different departments send them these samples, some on schedule, some as need
be. I've thought of putting put a big screen with their Trello todos and
showing everyone in the company how they're backlogged or performing on
schedule. Anyone have experience with a public read-only Trello board in their
offices? What has the reaction been?

------
mfyahya
How is Trello different from a task list with multiple status values?

e.g.

A shared task list can correspond to a Trello board.

Each task has a status field that can have multiple values (Pending, In
Development, Done, In Test, In Beta, In Prod etc). If the list can be grouped
by this status field, we have Trello "lists"

Cards are the tasks themselves.

Even Outlook + Sharepoint task list can do this.

~~~
jmartens
I agree that it is similar to a basic task list. For us, the differences are
that Trello makes things like values and task assignments easy and clean. It
is also a very visual tool, glancing at it can tell you a lot!

------
bradhe
Trello is one of those tools that's really powerful but really open ended.
It's hard to get started with so it's awesome to see how others use it!

~~~
jmartens
You know, I think you might have been the person that told us about it.....so,
thanks!

------
skjain2
Nice article. I'd add a board for tracking serious customer service issues
that come up, including bugs and feature requests.

------
mwallington
Great article Jeff. Couldn't do it without Trello.

